# drivers window



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

the drivers side window in my brothers 350Z wont go back up, is there something i can do to get it back up for now in till i can bring it in to the dealer?


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

siamiam said:


> the drivers side window in my brothers 350Z wont go back up, is there something i can do to get it back up for now in till i can bring it in to the dealer?


Try pulling it up while cranking the motor. It might be the regulator motor, mine just died and I had it replaced.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

It can be one of two things, and there is a TSB for one of them. The TSB deals directly with the issue of the window not going back up 10mm after closing the door. THey will change the window regulator for this issue. However, I have seen cases where the motor has flat out died. So, while you may go in to the dealer, they will most likely replace the regulator first, and if the problem recurs, then they will replace the motor. And this is a big might, as each dealership is different.


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2005)

*Driver window on 350Z*

Hello Siamiam,
I own a 2004 350Z and the driver window did the same thing! I called the service dept and this is what they said to do until I can get in and get the motor replace...which by the way is a warranty part.

With the car running, open the driver door and hold up the window button and then pull the door closed....presto! ..the window came up!! This is what I am doing until I get it in to the service dept next week. Sometimes the window works, sometimes it doesn't. The service dept says some of them have defective motors and it will be replaced for nothing because it is under warranty. Good luck!


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Same here. When my regulator window went out and I couldn't get my window up, all I had to do was open and slam my door and presto.... it would go up.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

3-fity said:


> Same here. When my regulator window went out and I couldn't get my window up, all I had to do was open and slam my door and presto.... it would go up.



Man, you need to sell that POS


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ruben said:


> Man, you need to sell that POS


Wow, imagine these cars in 15 years. Be doing a Fonz impression just to get them to start....


----------



## SinCity (Sep 21, 2005)

*new to the site*



Robin said:


> Hello Siamiam,
> I own a 2004 350Z and the driver window did the same thing! I called the service dept and this is what they said to do until I can get in and get the motor replace...which by the way is a warranty part.
> 
> With the car running, open the driver door and hold up the window button and then pull the door closed....presto! ..the window came up!! This is what I am doing until I get it in to the service dept next week. Sometimes the window works, sometimes it doesn't. The service dept says some of them have defective motors and it will be replaced for nothing because it is under warranty. Good luck!



I'm having the same problem with my driveside window and i did what u mention, it work window went up. But i still have a problem no more warranty. Suck to be me right now, Now i have buy me a motor and try install it myself.


----------



## rps180 (Aug 20, 2005)

well, if its any consolation, replacing the window motor in the 350z is much easier than most other cars. The window seperates from the regulator pretty easily, if you can get the bolts to line up with the access holes, which requires the window to be able to go up or down to some degree. And don't forget to do the resetting of the window limit after you put almost everything back on. You will need to do this before putting on the door finisher. Forgetting to do this will cause weird window actions, lack of the Auto function, and lack of the auto up/down of the window when openning/closing of the door.


----------



## Robin (May 11, 2005)

SinCity said:


> I'm having the same problem with my driveside window and i did what u mention, it work window went up. But i still have a problem no more warranty. Suck to be me right now, Now i have buy me a motor and try install it myself.


I just had my Z serviced for the window problem. Turns out it was a faulty window switch and NOT the motor. Maybe you better get it checked out before you go through all the trouble of changing the motor and it still doesn't work! Good luck!! : :thumbup:


----------



## SinCity (Sep 21, 2005)

Robin said:


> I just had my Z serviced for the window problem. Turns out it was a faulty window switch and NOT the motor. Maybe you better get it checked out before you go through all the trouble of changing the motor and it still doesn't work! Good luck!! : :thumbup:


 I was able to repair it myself. end up being a dirty motor build up from the motor brushes. cleaned running great.


----------

